# Can I buy a 7 string reverse headstock Ibanez neck?...



## UltraParanoia (Jan 30, 2014)

I searched, but with nothing really coming up...

I'm going to pick up an Iron Label RG7 but I want a god damn reverse headstock!
Could I buy just the neck from Ibanez?

I'd rather something official than a warmoth job or something like that


----------



## Xaios (Jan 31, 2014)

jwade said:


> Buy both a right-handed and left-handed, swap the necks, sell the lefty to someone who wants a reversed headstock lefty.
> 
> Boom.



I imagine you're being facetious, but just in case you're not, that wouldn't work. The AANJ isn't symmetrical vertically. The joint on the neck would be upside down compared to the joint on the body, and the bolt holes wouldn't align.

Fact is, the only non-LACS 7 string that Ibanez has ever manufactured with a reverse headstock is the Xiphos 7, and that guitar has a set neck. If you want a reverse 7 headstock for your Ibanez, you have two options:

1) Get a high-level endorsement and access to LACS. Or...
2) Go custom.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 31, 2014)

I wish,I`d love to have a RG 7string with a reverse headstock,that would be so....


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Jan 31, 2014)

You can only hope they'll come out with Jake Bowen's 7 string LACS and/or the Dino Sig.Otherwise,you'll have to buy a Xiphos...


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 31, 2014)

Who wouldn't want to buy a 7 string reversed ibanez headstock neck thru guitar? Ibanez would have my money and esp and schecter Would no longer be needed.

To answer your question the only production 7 model ibanez released with a reversed headstock was the xiphos.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 31, 2014)

Hopefully that Dino Cazares model gets into production.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jake Bowen will prolly have a 7 string with the reverse head stock. His 6ers have it.


----------



## Dana (Jan 31, 2014)

Ibanez will custom make one of you're endorsed by them


----------



## myampslouder (Jan 31, 2014)

SoulMate Guitars Home 

He's a bit pricey but great to deal with and he can build you prettymuch whatever you want. I spoke with him before about building a neck for my s7420

Also if he still posts here contact Djohns74 he has built a few necks for members here and built a neck and body for me. Great guy to deal with and he does good work.


----------



## AyrtonS (Jan 31, 2014)

I've seen some pretty cheap ones on EBay... I wouldn't touch them. But they have reverse headstocks....


----------



## slapnutz (Feb 1, 2014)

I think this model is neck-thru only so you may not find just the neck online??? (also might be discontinued)







Otherwise, spend big and wait 4years like Matt did and you can end up with this... 
NGD: Custom RGA7 (4 years in the making!)


----------



## Dan (Feb 1, 2014)

slapnutz said:


> I think this model is neck-thru only so you may not find just the neck online??? (also might be discontinued)



Believe me that Xiphos had the worst neck dive of any guitar i have ever played. Massive hunk of awful right there 

You will have to have a neck built for you, no other way around it.


----------



## Stijnson (Feb 1, 2014)

You could to try and find an MTM2 or 1, they have a reversed headstock, and can be found pretty cheap. But with the 2 you don't get SEVEN written all over the fretboard lol. But you'll be missing a string... So maybe you'll have to tune very low lol


----------



## Syriel (Feb 1, 2014)

AyrtonS said:


> I've seen some pretty cheap ones on EBay... I wouldn't touch them. But they have reverse headstocks....



If you're talking about the ones built by Perle Guitars, a couple members have bought them and they seem to actually say good things about them.

Perle Guitars

They seem to have a new website up too.


----------



## skeels (Feb 1, 2014)

Gotta give it up for djohns74. Just look through his threads.

He did some necks for me and they were solid.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Feb 1, 2014)

Damn you Ibanez! Do as we ask!!

Thanks for links/tips guys, I'll definitely look in them.


----------



## jimwratt (Feb 2, 2014)

Sure would be nice if Warmoth could take care of things like this.


----------



## PeteLaramee (Feb 2, 2014)

Syriel said:


> If you're talking about the ones built by Perle Guitars, a couple members have bought them and they seem to actually say good things about them.
> 
> Perle Guitars
> 
> They seem to have a new website up too.



He does good work. I just bought one of his bodies http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/261586-new-guitar-day.html I'm looking to get a maple neck from him once his website is up.


----------



## Boogyman69 (Feb 3, 2014)

Been looking for a xiphos like that...It's killer!


----------



## IndoRGforme (Feb 4, 2014)

Reverse stock+
Maple board+
Bubinga stripe=
&#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Tesla (Feb 5, 2014)

I was just going to suggest Perle Guitars. I bought a pickguard off them, and it's awesome. Heard good things about their woodwork as well.

Kinda tempted to build a guitar with parts from him.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 5, 2014)

Dan said:


> Believe me that Xiphos had the worst neck dive of any guitar i have ever played. Massive hunk of awful right there



Out of the box, yes, they did have awful neck dive. However, there was a fairly well documented fix for eliminating it by simply moving the strap button.


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 5, 2014)

I had a Perle guitar once, a JEM replica. The neck was not as perfect as a high grade Ibanez, but it was nice.


----------



## Maverick187 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey mate, 

Noticed your in Aus, try Home he modified my Ibanez for me (you can find pics in the thread at the top) which included a reverse headstock 7 string neck. Came out fantastic


----------

